# Mount Samsung Galaxy S3 in PTP Mode

## curmudgeon

Yes, I see there is a topic with the exact same title, but I did not get anywhere near as far as the original poster in that thread.

```

# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 101: ID 04e8:6865 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd GT-I9300 Phone [Galaxy S III] (PTP mode)

```

Plugging the phone in gets me nothing more than:

```

Feb 11 00:00:00 system kernel: usb 2-1.7: new high-speed USB device number 1 using ehci_hcd

```

The KDE Device Notifier does show it as a camera, and gives me the option of opening it with File Manager, but when I attempt that, I get a message that says "Could not read file. "Could not claim the USB device."

Unsurprisingly, KDE / Settings / System Settings / Hardware / Digital Camera / Configure Camera gives:

"Unable to initialize camera. Check your port settings and camera connectivity and try again."

I do have the ptp2 CAMERA flag enabled (the only one I have enabled) in libgphoto2.

Any ideas?

Thank you in advance.

----------

## Ant P.

Is your user in the plugdev group?

----------

## curmudgeon

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> Is your user in the plugdev group?

 

Yes. Every other USB deviice (four external hard drives, three flash drives, and an old android tablet using mass storage are currently connected to the machine) mounts automatically without any difficulty.

----------

## BillWho

curmudgeon,

I just happened to run across this this in my travels. Not sure if you ran across it yet.

It appers that phone has a history of problems.

I doubt adding the user to the plugdev group, if you have one - I don't, is going to do anything. I'm pretty sure that group flew south a long time ago with hal.

----------

